# Dead Island vor Realease installieren



## BenRoeser (5. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

H
habe gerade Dead Island bekommen kann es aber wegen Steam erst am Freitag installieren hab ihr eine Lösung??


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2011)

Bis Freitag warten?!


----------



## BenRoeser (5. September 2011)

xD wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen, sonst noch eine Idee?


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2011)

Legal hast du keine anderen möglichkeiten.


----------



## BenRoeser (5. September 2011)

Find ich total nervig, ist ja nicht so als wäre ich ein verdammter Raubkopierer ich bekomme die Spiele halt oft früher und dank Steam kann ich die ganze Zeit die Verpackung angucken super... Wie hilft den die Sperre vor Raubkopien??


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. September 2011)

an den paar tagen sollte es auch nicht mehr scheitern das Spiel läuft ja nicht gleich weg


----------



## BenRoeser (5. September 2011)

Klar aber ist trotzdem blöd hab mich das ganze Wochenende drauf gefreut und dann sowas


----------



## danomat (6. September 2011)

du wusstest doch vorher schon dass es erst freitag geht.  ich hab mich zwar auch grad geärgert da ich es installieren wollte.  aber ich habs auch nicht gewusst dass es erst am freitag geht ^^


----------



## BenRoeser (6. September 2011)

Nee hab's erst gestern heraus gefunden aber wollte die PC Version unbedingt xD


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. September 2011)

BenRoeser schrieb:


> Wie hilft den die Sperre vor Raubkopien??



Die Daten liegen verschlüsselt auf der DVD und werden erst am Erscheinungstag wärend der Installation entschlüsselt.
So wird verhindert das vor dem Erscheinungsdatum schon eine Raubkopie im Netz gibt.

Gibt bestimmt genug Leute die denken "och nö Spiel wird erst in 4 Tagen veröffentlich aber man kann es schon im Inet laden, kein bock zu warten also lade ichs runter".
Genau so könnte es anders rum auch sein, das Spiel wurde veröffentlich aber es gibt noch keine Geckrackte Version im Netz.
 Da wird der ein oder ander wieder sagen "kein Bock zu warten kaufe ichs halt im Laden.

So wird vieleicht das ein oder ander Spiel mehr gekauft.


----------



## Cyberstar0 (8. September 2011)

Juhu

hab mein Spiel heute auch schon bekommen.(amazon). naja aktivieren/installieren kann ich ja erst am freitag.

Aber ne kleine frage dazu. vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen. Ich hab ja nun die dvd version. Wird das spiel auch von dvd installiert und läd sich nur ein paar daten von steam?

Oder muss ich mir das ganze game nochmal bei steam laden?

Das wäre echt blöd (langsame inet verbindung). hab das ganze schon bei duke nukem durch. da musst ich mir auch 4,5 GB vom steam laden. arg das waren dann 2 tage downloadzeit

lg


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

über die dvd installieren und über steam (mit dem key) aktivieren, feddisch


----------



## Cyberstar0 (8. September 2011)

hi

Oki. bei der install von dvd verbindet mich das Prog ja mit steam. Aktiviert hab ich das game schon,nur eben wenn ich auf install klicke kommt ja "Spiel noch nicht erschienen...."

Heißt also wenn ich danna uf installieren klicke fängt der an von dvd zu installieren. Das iss gut. 
ein paar daten zum runterladen sind ja ok aber alles was über 500 mb iss blöd und dauert ewig hehe

lg


----------

